# Please help with fitting a Lucky Rep Thermo socket



## beardie.spyro (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all we have bought the Lucky Reptile Thermo Socket plus Reflector for our viv but have not a clue how to take it apart can anyone shed some light we are looking at the version where you attach to a surface version with connector can any one help the instructions dont give you a detailed info which part is which. the first step is to remove upper part of the connection case :bash: this may seem dumb but it looks like its the part where the on off switch is but this looks sealed I dont want to start forcing in case i break the thing any help would be much appreciated :notworthy:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

don't they just screw apart. it may be rather tight being ceramic. as my ceramic holder is tight at first.


----------

